# Paint color or match for my Salem Lite?



## Michael Fisher (Aug 12, 2008)

Just found the site while searching Forest River hits; we have a 2001 Salem Lite -22 ft; a few of the logos are peeling off. There is a noticeable fading of the paint around the emblems; We're wanting to do some touch-up painting(blending) where the peeled 'Salem' emblems were. I've had no luck at all in trying to locate tech support or some area where I can identify the paint code or color for this year. Could someone steer us in the right direction? Thanks

  I'd posted this same message in the 'Towable' section, but think it may be more appropriate here,  thanks


----------

